# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Tirana open 2015.Festivali i Librit dhe Arteve,6-13 maj 2015

## benseven11

Kryeministri Edi Rama sot mori pjesë në  eventin  "Tirana open 2015" që u zhvillua në Pallatin e Kongreseve.
Rama tha se Tirana Open është kthyer në një pikë referimi që vit pas viti do të shkëlqejë si institucion i krijuar nga njerëzit e artit, për njerëzit e artit dhe me mbështetjen e qeverisë.
Shkrimi i plotë i Edi Ramës në Facebook
Sot në Pallatin e Kongreseve në çeljen e Tirana Open 2015, zgjeruar këtë vit me shumë vende të tjera që nga Afrika e Jugut në Suedi, nga Italia në Izrael, si edhe me aktiviteteve përtej librave dhe arteve pamore, me koncerte, dokumentarë, filma, laboratorë urban, ekspozita, recitale, vizita të shkrimtarëve të mëdhenj dhe evenimente të tjera publike, duke sjellë në jetën kulturore shqiptare një gjallëri europiane. Tirana Open është kthyer në një pikë referimi që vit pas viti do të shkëlqejë si institucion i krijuar nga njerëzit e artit, për njerëzit e artit dhe me mbështetjen e qeverisë, pasi duke investuar te dituria dhe tek kultura, bëjmë investim shume herë më të çmuar; bëjmë një investim tek liria e brendshme e njerëzve dhe tek liria e shoqërisë sonë.

----------


## loni-loni

dhe sigurisht qe libri me i preferum per ambasadat e huaja ne Tirane vazhdon te jete libri i famshem  BURRNESHA

----------

